# New Here



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

Trying to reply to some posts but being told I don’t have access. Maybe I’ll try introducing myself first and see if that unlocks the special sauce.

Long time lurker First time poster from the third coast. Glad to be here


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

I think I figured it out. New 20 post requirement took affect. Guess it’s time to contribute something ha ha ha


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

glad you are here!


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

iMacattack said:


> glad you are here!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Shallow Etiquette (Oct 1, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

Shallow Etiquette said:


> Welcome


Glad to be here but I’d be happier if I was fishing instead


----------



## 239_LT25 (Jul 26, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

239_LT25 said:


> Welcome!


Thank you sir


----------



## 239_LT25 (Jul 26, 2021)

Haven’t ran into a issue yet for the 20 posts but I just got there! You only have a few more to go


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

239_LT25 said:


> Haven’t ran into a issue yet for the 20 posts but I just got there! You only have a few more to go


Well done! I’m just about there myself


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Welcome !


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

Reed Wilson said:


> Welcome aboard!


Pleasure to meet you


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

Mako 181 said:


> Welcome !


Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Welcome


----------

